# Crosstrainer/Bika



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Was looking to buy one for home use to burn them extra calories. Iv looked around and dont really know what to buy, I dont want to buy a cheap one and it stop working after a few months..

Which ones would you guys recommend or already have?


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Mate of mine has a Nordic Track which felt sturdy when i had a go. I'm heading to Gloucester Fitness Superstore next weekend to check out cross trainers and treadmills.


----------

